# Arthroscopy



## daniel (Oct 21, 2008)

Can you code CPT 29880, 29875

Or are they include in one another.

Operation performed. 

1) Arthroscopy and intra-arthroscopic partial medial and lateral meniscestomies.

2) Excision of patellar shelf.



Respectfully
Daniel, CPC


----------



## hzucco (Oct 21, 2008)

You may use both codes with the appropriate modifier.


----------



## BFAITHFUL (Oct 22, 2008)

you can use both codes because menisectomies were done in the medial & lateral compartment and cpt 29875-59 was performed in the patella which is a diff. compartment of knee.


----------



## swhite3 (Oct 22, 2008)

The way we review arthroscopic knee surgical procedures is to consider if the procedures are done in separate compartments of the knee. If they are, then using multiple codes is accurate with modifier 59 appended to the lesser of the procedures.
There are three separate compartments of the knee:
1.	Suprapatellar pouch and Patellofemoral joint
This includes the patella, patellofemoral joint, the trochlear notch of the femur, and the synovial plicae.
2.	Medial compartment
This includes the medial femoral condyle, the medial tibia plateau, and the medial meniscus.
3.	Lateral compartment
This includes the lateral femoral condyle, the lateral tibial plateau, and the lateral meniscus.


In your scenario, the first code (29880) includes medial and lateral components; The additional work in the patellar area (29875) would qualify as a separate compartment and use of modifier 59 in this case is appropriate.


----------



## BCrandall (Oct 22, 2008)

swhite3 said:


> The way we review arthroscopic knee surgical procedures is to consider if the procedures are done in separate compartments of the knee. If they are, then using multiple codes is accurate with modifier 59 appended to the lesser of the procedures.
> There are three separate compartments of the knee:
> 1.	Suprapatellar pouch and Patellofemoral joint
> This includes the patella, patellofemoral joint, the trochlear notch of the femur, and the synovial plicae.
> ...



Just coded one...those are the codes I used!


----------



## daniel (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow, great input. I'll be sure to print this out and keep it as a reference.
Thank you.

Respectfully
daniel, CPC


----------

